# APR Presents the 2.0 TSI EA888 Generation 3 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_trans.html

APR is pleased to present another world wide first! APR presents the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the Generation 3, 2.0 TSI engine. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.

The Continental SIMOS 12 engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR’s Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of in-house chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque from idle to redline. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases turbocharger boost pressure and optimizes cam timing, ignition timing, lambda and more to produce higher output. Using APR’s proprietary high-speed data logging suite, the calibration team closely monitored the effects of these changes to ensure a powerful ECU upgrade without derogating the engine’s drivability or reliability.

APR’s ECU Upgrade will provide an excellent leap in power and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. The result is safely achieved power, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world. We call it Performance Without Compromise!

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*









The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 302 ft-lbs of torque and 261 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 67 ft-lbs of torque and 52 horsepower. Even higher figures were acheived using 100 AKI octane race fuel. The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle. Using advanced GPS measuring devices, APR’s engineers conducted several acceleration tests. During the 60-130 MPH sprint, the APR Stage I equipped vehicle crossed the finish line 4.829 seconds quicker, resulting in an excellent 20.66% improvement!

APR’s ECU upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 2.0 TSI engine and takes the vehicle’s performance to similar levels typically reserved for higher output, sporty models, without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent vehicle.









*Acceleration Enhancements:*
Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, drivability was greatly improved by reducing the throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle after decelerating.









*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*
APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request.









*Clutch Protection:*
APR’s standard Stage I ECU Upgrade offers a large increase in low-end torque, which may overpower the factory clutch. While APR did not experience clutch slip at the advertised torque levels and even higher, others may due to clutch health and driving style. APR recommends upgrading slipping clutches, but has also created special software designed to deliver the same peak horsepower with a cap on low end torque to reduce or eliminate slipping. These specific files are available with various torque caps set lower than the standard Stage I ECU Upgrade. 









*Speed Limiter:*
APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun!









*Increased Fuel Economy:*
APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved!

*Power Charts*



















_To view other power charts, please click the links below_

91 AKI Fuel - WHP
91 AKI Fuel - CHP
91 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

93 AKI Fuel - WHP
93 AKI Fuel - CHP
93 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

100 AKI Fuel - WHP
100 AKI Fuel - CHP
100 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*










*Acceleration Chart*










*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Acceleration Report*















*The APR Development Difference*









*APR DirectPort Programming:*
APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time! 









*APR ECU Explorer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning. 









*APR ECU Composer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level with APR's Quick Flashing. APR’s Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU in seconds rather than waiting lengthy periods of time between each flash. 









*APR ECU Assembly:*
APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate as if intended by the OEM. 

*Application Guide*

*Year* - *Engine* - *Engine Codes* - *Transmissions*
2013.5+ - VW Jetta / GLI - CPLA & CPPA - Manual & DSG
2013.5+ - VW Beetle - CPLA & CPPA - Manual & DSG

Price - *$599.00*

_- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing._
_- The first three letters of the vehicle's engine code are written on white bar code sticker on the side of the engine._
_- Please note, VAG issues many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECU part numbers may be temporarily unavailable when new parts or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU box code and revision is known, availability can be checked by calling APR, or visiting an APR dealer. Typical turnaround time for new ECU box code and revision is quick. Please contact APR for details._

*How to Purchase*









*Locate an APR Dealer:*
Use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to find an APR Dealer. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade the ECU in a short period of time! Please do not directly mail ECU's to APR at this time unless instructed by an APR.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.









*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*
All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install. 









*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*
All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

What is the procedure if the installer,,,, Fries the ECU... 

Is the Installer responsible if they damage my ECU?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Carbon Steel said:


> What is the procedure if the installer,,,, Fries the ECU...
> 
> Is the Installer responsible if they damage my ECU?


It's an OBD-II port flash. Same as the VW dealership. You can't fry the ECU.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's an OBD-II port flash. Same as the VW dealership. You can't fry the ECU.


If only they could have done that with first or second tsi motor lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

APR DirectPort Programming:
APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time! 



I re read your initial post that is a major advancement, theoretically eliminating the issues of having to open up the ECU. :thumbup:

But like with any work on computers, even with the best efforts, equipment etc., stuff does happen. So if something happened ie, corrupted code due to some anomaly, grounding, power surge etc. and the ECU is damaged is the work guaranteed by the installer and or APR. IE, if something goes wrong will they (APR or installer) fix, replace the ECU at no additional charge to the vehicle owner.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait to flash my R-line Beetle this spring. :beer:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Will the Previous 2.0T Gen 2 get any updates to its programming?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Carbon Steel said:


> APR DirectPort Programming:
> APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!
> 
> 
> ...


I understand. The dealer will call us should something bad ever happen. But if they don't, for whatever reason, just call us right away and we'll get everything resolved.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 2012 VW Beetle Tsi which does have the APR Stage II tune along with the Carbonio Intake and the APR Downpipe.
Is there any advantage of getting the updated tune installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

IndyTTom said:


> I have a 2012 VW Beetle Tsi which does have the APR Stage II tune along with the Carbonio Intake and the APR Downpipe.
> Is there any advantage of getting the updated tune installed?


No, this tune is for a different engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DSG equipped vehicles are now supported.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I understand. The dealer will call us should something bad ever happen. But if they don't, for whatever reason, just call us right away and we'll get everything resolved.



Good thanks for your reply, this is a major concern.


Ok, so for the uninformed this tune is for what vehicle?

The GTI, Turbo Beetle?

What vehicles have the listed engine?


Generation 3, 2.0 TSI engine. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The new Jetta GLI and Beetle. It came out around 2013.5.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Arin, I noticed on the site that the Carbonio intake is still listed as Gen 1 only...any updates on the intake for us Gen 3 TSI Beetle owners?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> Arin, I noticed on the site that the Carbonio intake is still listed as Gen 1 only...any updates on the intake for us Gen 3 TSI Beetle owners?


Yes, we're making an adapter as we speak.


----------



## jae hoon (Feb 3, 2014)

*Noob question*



I bought a BT 2013 model in Mexico but how can i identify if it is an 3gen TSI? Is there a number? sticker? or something else?

Sorry for noob question. I google it but nobody give an conclusive answer just ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jae hoon said:


> I bought a BT 2013 model in Mexico but how can i identify if it is an 3gen TSI? Is there a number? sticker? or something else?
> 
> Sorry for noob question. I google it but nobody give an conclusive answer just ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We established this in the other thread but for everyone else, here's how to tell (note the engine cover):


GEN 1 (OLD MOTOR)









Gen 3 (NEW MOTOR)


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Is stalk switching available on 2013.5 Gen III TSI like it was for my FSI GTI? 

Around home, 93 octane is readily available, but I occasionally make trips to places where 91 octane is the best I can get.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> Is stalk switching available on 2013.5 Gen III TSI like it was for my FSI GTI?
> 
> Around home, 93 octane is readily available, but I occasionally make trips to places where 91 octane is the best I can get.


At the moment, unfortunately no.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess you all finally broke the encryption. Took you all long enough! ;-)


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

Just had this done a couple of weeks ago and am pleased with the result. Noticeable increase in power with a short ram air intake as the only other engine modification. Good pull with no real adverse impact on usability. 

*Now ... are you guys working on a K04 upgrade that will fit these engines?*


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is good to hear Duck. Im getting my tune some time next week.

Is your car MT or DSG ?

This cars don't have K03s. I would love an EFR swap.

Is this software eventually going to be updated with all the other features ?


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> That is good to hear Duck. Im getting my tune some time next week.
> 
> Is your car MT or DSG ?
> 
> ...



Well, that's good to know! What model is it? 

I have a DSG, with which I have a love-hate relationship. I'd also be curious to know if/when a stage II tune will be coming out, now that downpipes that fit this engine are starting to come out.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Pragmatic Duck said:


> Well, that's good to know! What model is it?
> 
> I have a DSG, with which I have a love-hate relationship. I'd also be curious to know if/when a stage II tune will be coming out, now that downpipes that fit this engine are starting to come out.


I think the turbo on our cars is honeywell. USP and AWE have a DP that might fit out cars without software. 

Stage 2 shouldn't be that long though, as well as DSG tunes. We just have to be patient.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

I have a 2012 Turbo, with APR downpipe, carbonio stage 2, Apr flash stage 2. The local APR dealer here in denmark flashed it few months ago and said the apr.co.uk guys flashed it with the NON DSG software, mine is with DSG. And it should have less torque with this flash, i have for 6 months been trying to get the correct flash. And this seems to be impossible nobody wants to do anything and it sucks!


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

jzv said:


> I have a 2012 Turbo, with APR downpipe, carbonio stage 2, Apr flash stage 2. The local APR dealer here in denmark flashed it few months ago and said the apr.co.uk guys flashed it with the NON DSG software, mine is with DSG. And it should have less torque with this flash, i have for 6 months been trying to get the correct flash. And this seems to be impossible nobody wants to do anything and it sucks!


Wow. Well, according to the tuner I went to, all they currently have for the Gen 3 TSI motor with the DSG transmission is a Stage I flash (i.e., there was only one file available for the car). I have to say I like the result so far, but will be looking forward to seeing what comes down the pipeline and what sort of issues (if any) or additional tunes (if any) there may be for cars with after market down pipes, since that is the next project. And I'm fascinated by what aftermarket turbo swaps will be available for this power plant.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I am fairly confident that 2012s did not come with the 2.0T gen 3 engines, at least in the US.

So the tune JZV is talking about, has no relation to the current tune APR is releasing. 

As of next week, there should be an APR flash for 2014 2.0T MT beetles if anyone is interested.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I am fairly confident that 2012s did not come with the 2.0T gen 3 engines, at least in the US.
> 
> So the tune JZV is talking about, has no relation to the current tune APR is releasing.
> 
> As of next week, there should be an APR flash for 2014 2.0T MT beetles if anyone is interested.


Correct! Maybe just my way of saying thank you APR but the 3k i spent on your products and the **** you i have been recieveing since is probably not the road i would follow again.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, it sucks that APR has provided unsatisfactory service. Since I known about them, they are supposed to be among the best. Yet, I have never had APR. So I cant speak from experience. When I had my a4 it was on revo. And, my tdi wagon was on Malone. Extremely happy with both. 

I wold keep contacting your local dealer and asking for the update. If you are unsuccessful take your business where its appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Pragmatic Duck said:


> *Now ... are you guys working on a K04 upgrade that will fit these engines?*


We're looking into turbo upgrades : )



Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Is this software eventually going to be updated with all the other features ?


That's the plan



Pragmatic Duck said:


> I'd also be curious to know if/when a stage II tune will be coming out, now that downpipes that fit this engine are starting to come out.


We'll write stage 2 software, but we'll be doing it with our own hardware. 



jzv said:


> I have a 2012 Turbo, with APR downpipe, carbonio stage 2, Apr flash stage 2. The local APR dealer here in denmark flashed it few months ago and said the apr.co.uk guys flashed it with the NON DSG software, mine is with DSG. And it should have less torque with this flash, i have for 6 months been trying to get the correct flash. And this seems to be impossible nobody wants to do anything and it sucks!


There is no such thing as NON DSG software. The files are the same. The ECU has maps depending on transmission type and that's stored triggered by flags stored elsewhere in the ECU. The file loaded on the car from the factory for both the 6MT and the DSG is the same. Likewise, the file we distribute is also the same.



jzv said:


> Correct! Maybe just my way of saying thank you APR but the 3k i spent on your products and the **** you i have been recieveing since is probably not the road i would follow again.


There is no problem. You have the correct software and you got what you paid for. 



Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Well, it sucks that APR has provided unsatisfactory service.


We have provided satisfactory service. There's clearly some sort of miscommunication.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I stand corrected then.

Thanks for clearing up this misunderstanding Arin :thumbup:

Are the Turbos going to be EFR ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Are the Turbos going to be EFR ?


We're not finished deciding yet. Testing a wide gamut of turbochargers. : )


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We're not finished deciding yet. Testing a wide gamut of turbochargers. : )


I know you guys are not going to spill the research beans just yet, but can you share (or have one of your engineers share) your initial impressions as to how responsive the new EA888 is likely to be to a turbo upgrade? Dying to know what this thing will be capable of. I'm assuming "evolutionary" rather than "revolutionary", but am curious as to what the early experience has been.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s Stage II ECU Upgrade is now available for the 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 engine as found in the MK6 Jetta / GLI and Beetle!










APR Stage II ECU Upgrade is designed to work with APR’s newly released Cast Downpipe Exhaust System. When combined with APR’s intake System, peak power and torque figures grow further over stage one to 321 ft-lbs of torque and 280 horsepower! The additional hardware allowed the turbo to spool faster and power carried better towards redline, resulting in up to and additional 25 horsepower!

This upgrade is included for free over Stage I with the purchase of an APR Cast Downpipe.

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_trans.html


----------

